# Members Attending '08 Gathering



## peculiarmike (Mar 3, 2008)

Below is a list of SMF members who have submitted their entry form to attend the '08 SMF Gathering at Truman Lake, MO June 19,20,21,22. It will be updated as entries are received.
*Please - NO REPLIES TO THIS POST*

1.   PigCicles
2.   Shortone
3.   Chargrilled
4.   Peculiarmike
5.   Ultramag
6.   TulsaJeff


----------

